# No Milos for NY



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

> VUJANIC TO APPLE ON HOLD
> ...The agent for Vujanic told The Post yesterday the Yugoslavian point-guard stud has agreed to a two-year deal with a prestigious European club and will not play for the Knicks next season at the very least...


Dang it. I was looking forward to seeing this kid play. He is supposed to be the best PG in Europe right now. Hope he doesn't get injured on that dumb 2 year deal.

I guess this means Frank Williams won't be traded after all.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

:upset: :upset: 
  
:uhoh: :sour: ....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I will search for it, but I told you guys a few months ago that he doesnt have the heart to come over. I seriously doubt that he will. i even had stated that I thought he was going to sign another contract. You were giving up on Frank Williams to soon and I still feel he could be the next GP


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-knicks-vujanic&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I believe it's Real Madrid who signed Vujanic. He'll be making over 8 mil, while he could make 1 or 2 with the Knicks. With him, he doesn't see the point in losing money if he isn't guaranteed the PT; And with PT he could show his worth and get good contract.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I believe it's Real Madrid who signed Vujanic. He'll be making over 8 mil, while he could make 1 or 2 with the Knicks.


He's going to be making just over $1 million with Real Madrid


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*REal Madrid*

They are a soccer powerhouse in club soccer and probably only Arsenal (my team), and Inter MIlan can mess with them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like Arsenal too. They are definately my favorite of the English Clubs but you're exagerating. They aren't a match for Real Madrid.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> 
> 
> He's going to be making just over $1 million with Real Madrid


Like I stated before, if he had heart and was as good as advertised he would surpass that money threshold in no time


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

.


> I like Arsenal too. They are definately my favorite of the English Clubs but you're exagerating. They aren't a match for Real Madrid.


Thierry Henry, Pires Vieria, Wiltord, the whole French connection? They can handle Real MAdrid. 

Real Madrid are the Yankees of soccer. except in soccer, chemistry matters and tahts where they will find their downfall to whoever they meet in the elimination rounds in UEFA Champions leauge.

A real dissapointment for Arsenal though. Its a pity they had to be in a group with absolutely defensive minded teams, who ruin Arsenal's "Dallas Maverick" like style of offensive play.


Now back to the subject at hand... the knicks guy. Who cares. Its all about what draft pick the Knicks can get.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Well he better come someday.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

What are the Knicks thinking about?. Do they really believe they can sign one of the top European players for just $400,000?. I'm not surprised Milos want to stay in Europe and make some money.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

when is the last time the knicks actually made a good move?


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> .
> 
> Thierry Henry, Pires Vieria, Wiltord, the whole French connection? They can handle Real MAdrid.
> ...


Let's not talk too much soccer here guys, though I'm quite impressed with your knowledge.

For what it's worth, Arsenal can certainly compete with Real Madrid. THey may not beat them, but they are in the same league. However, you would be wrong to think that only the Gunners and inter Milan can stand up to them. There would be at least a dozen Eurpean teams in the same class. Manchester Utd for a start.

Interested to see you compare Arsenal with the Mavs. Only a few years ago Arsenal has a reputation as the most boring and defensive team in the Premiership!! How times change!!

Anyway, Vujanic... sad loss for the Knicks. He could have been really useful, but you just never know with european players...


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>King Alley</b>!
> Well he better come someday.


i agree who the hell would sign in Europe insted of the NBA? ***hole


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

The Knicks can give him more than the minimum, but they have to use part of the $4.5 mil exemption to do so. With so many free agnets out there, the Knicks think they might be able to get a good player for that money. 

I think that he will play in Europe for one more year before coming to NY. He suppossedly has a buyout after one year.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

Layden better do something whether its try to get as high a pick as possible and maybe get Carmelo Anthony or get a superstar that is still productive but above all get a center. Milos can :upset: he screwed us bad


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

He is making $1.05 Million in Barcelona. Layden offered him $1.5 Million to play here. I do not understand what his problem is, but I think Vujanic is just scared he is not ready for the NBA.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

*ussy co'mon Milos America wants you


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> .
> 
> Thierry Henry, Pires Vieria, Wiltord, the whole French connection? They can handle Real MAdrid.
> ...


are you crazy, theres no way Arsenal can compete wit Real. Real arent the Yankees, they are the '92 Dream Team. They absolutely rocked Man U 3-1 on tuesday and it should have been much worse. No doubt best team in World, though perhaps Inter and Milan have a shot, but the English teams arent even close to the Spanish and Italian ones.....

sorry to get off-topic, just had to be said.

wasnt Frank Williams pretty good in college, why does he not get PT in new york??


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jehuisthere</b>!
> wasnt Frank Williams pretty good in college, why does he not get PT in new york??


Because our coaching/management is terrible. And becuase he missed camp and the summer leagues with an injury, so he never got a chance to show his stuff. Hopefully now that we are eliminated he will get some more PT.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

i hope so as well Williams was a good college player but that injury hurt his experience (Summer Leagues, Camp,etc.) so he hasn;t gotten as many oppurtunites as he should for such a talented young player


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Now that we are offically eliminated from the postseason and Vujanic not coming next year Williams should play at least 30 minutes in the last few games. WHY THE F NOT???? We need to know what we have in him and he needs to get some nba gametime experience.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Now that we are offically eliminated from the postseason and Vujanic not coming next year Williams should play at least 30 minutes in the last few games. WHY THE F NOT???? We need to know what we have in him and he needs to get some nba gametime experience.


Chaney doesn't want to play him much until the summer league. I on the other hand am in complete agreement with you. Also Postell has shown flashes, he just needs to get alot smarter with the ball. Through PT, he could end up being a good player.

Also, is it just me, or does it seem like Postell and Anderson are almost more effective than Spree and Houston under Chaney's offense? they were looking pretty good against Philly the other night.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

am i the only one that thinks Don Chaney sucks as a coach. Van Gundy was 10 times better Chaney sucks i don't like him i want someone new i mean for the hell of it bring back Pat Riley


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Check out htis article:

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/56559.htm


Now I am really super confused. Vujanic was offered a $1.5 million a year, $5 million over 3 year contract, with the coach pretty much guarunteeing him quality playing time to play in the NBA for one of it's most prestigious franchises (I know we are going thru tough times right now, but we really are one of the best, heritage wise) and he instead opted to sign for a $1 million a year 2 year deal for a European club in Barcelona.

Waht cna he possibly have to gain by doing this? Does anyone get it? Care to shed some light on it for me?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> Check out htis article:
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/56559.htm
> ...


I will say it again. His defencies in his game in which he knows will be shown in the NBA. He is scared. I dont randomly spout off about a player but while I think hes talented, I think to many people have not put enough stock into his heart and passion for the game


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I will say it again. His defencies in his game in which he knows will be shown in the NBA. He is scared. I dont randomly spout off about a player but while I think hes talented, I think to many people have not put enough stock into his heart and passion for the game


I think you are probably right. IMO we should try to trade him now, while he still has good value. And since we know it's a goner anyways, packaging him and our first round pick with KT and Spree or something like that should get us someone really good. Then we can continue on our anti-rebuilding, early playoff elimination campaign, which has been so recently derailed.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

knicks should try to trade milos and sign tyus edney as FA.
knicks aren't going to rebuild and tyus is now on same level as milos + has alredy played in the nba.
theres no question mios will be better than tyus someday but not this season...
(Vujanic might loose his value playing on a strong team and don't putting up so impresive stats like this year)


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> knicks should try to trade milos and sign tyus edney as FA.
> knicks aren't going to rebuild and tyus is now on same level as milos + has alredy played in the nba.
> theres no question mios will be better than tyus someday but not this season...
> (Vujanic might loose his value playing on a strong team and don't putting up so impresive stats like this year)


You are kidding, right? Tyus Edney, that's priceless.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> You are kidding, right? Tyus Edney, that's priceless.


Sorry my English is bad what you mean with that?
what do you belive the knicks could get for the rights of Milos in a trade???


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry my English is bad what you mean with that?
> what do you belive the knicks could get for the rights of Milos in a trade???


I'm not sure what Vujanic's value is, I would assume it's about the same is a decent first round draft pick.

And my point about Tyus Edney is that he isn't even as good as Howard Eisley. Vujanic is all about untapped potential, who knows how good he might eventually become.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

i wouldnt mind dealing vujanic if the knicks could get a legit sf or front court help. especially if the knicks can deal for odom or miller and vujanic becomkes expendable. if the knicks package the 9th pick with vujanic and thomas that is a pretty enticing package for someone. the question what can the knicks get in return???


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> And my point about Tyus Edney is that he isn't even as good as Howard Eisley. Vujanic is all about untapped potential, who knows how good he might eventually become.


i know that vujanic has better potential but tyus was better this year in the euroleague.
Since the knicks ain't going to rebuild they may need a pg that can score or kick it out to the 3pt shooters


----------

